
Ask HN: Why Slack Doesn't Allow Subscribing to the Hacker News RSS Url? - vishnuharidas
I tried to subscribe using the `&#x2F;feed subscribe https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss` command, but Slack says &quot;That feed (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss) could not be saved. Try again?&quot;. What happened?
======
alexmingoia
Use [https://hnrss.org](https://hnrss.org) (customizable HN feeds) and
[https://feedbin.com](https://feedbin.com) (a full featured open-source
reader).

~~~
vishnuharidas
That was helpful. Got it working for
[https://hnrss.org/frontpage](https://hnrss.org/frontpage)

